# I need input for vet visit



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm getting pretty worried. For about 5-6 weeks I've been trying to figure out Tucker's sudden lack of appetite. He just suddenly quit eating. I waited 2-3 days to see if it was just a bit of a bug, but he still refused to eat the food (Evo Small Bites) that he'd been on for the past 3 weeks or so. Maybe it went bad? I switched to Solid Gold Wee Bites, which he wouldn't eat either. I started giving him a little rice and crumbled chicken. He ate that well, but I was afraid he'd be getting spoiled. So, I bought 5 new, good foods to put out for him to see if he'd pick one he'd like and I could just feed that. Well, he did eat some of Royal Canin but wouldn't even taste the other, "better" choices.

So, to try to make this shorter--he still won't eat it unless I put a little yogurt in it, or crumbled chicken on top. Even though I do that, he only eats a total of about 1/2 - 2/3 cup (including the little bits of meat I add) and the serving portion for his weight (12.5 pounds) is 1-1/2 cups. He doesn't feel like he's starving, but I don't see how he can be getting enough to eat. 

He had loose stools for the first 3 weeks, but that has eased, although it still happens about once or twice a week. 

He usually acts fine as far as I can tell, with spells of running and playing. 

Today I got home from errands and he had gotten sick. (Sweety found a rug to upchuck on.) And, when I gave him his crumbled chicken over his Royal Canin he just nibbled on it, left most of it. He's acting a bit droopy now.

Ok, I'm getting really worried. Do I have reason to be? Or am I just being paranoid? I'm making an appointment with the vet tomorrow, but it will probably take a week or so to actually get him in. What should I be asking of the vet? Tests? I'm afraid that the vet may just say "he's fine, you are spoiling him." But, I really don't think that is it. Do any of you have guidance for me? (I keep thinking liver problems, and am afraid that if that is it, what hope is there?) 

Do these symptoms sound like anything to steer the vet towards?

I'm sitting here crying. I love my little guy so much. I don't know what could be going on.

:help: :help:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

When you say he "quit eating", how long do you mean? 
How often are you feeding him?
Is he drinking more than usual?

The sudden bout of loose stools & occasional vomit may be a sign of something, but I can't think of what it would be. Those two symptoms can go with so many things and it doesn't sound like the vomiting is frequent by your post.

If you think it is liver trouble, ask your vet if you can schedule a Bile Acids Test. You have to schedule it in advance because they will need to give you instructions on fasting him the night before and whether you need to bring some of his food in or if they will provide it. (If he isn't excited about his food, some of their own wet food might be better for the test anyway.)

Try not to worry, but don't let it go ignored if you think there is something else going on.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Kimberly,
He's always been a light eater, but the start of this about 5-6 weeks ago he didn't eat for about 3 days, other than me hand feeding him a couple pieces of kibble. He throws up bile if he doesn't eat something at bedtime, so I gave him some little pieces of a soft food in a tube, called Natural Balance, I think. He'd eat that. But, I didn't give him much because I didn't want to spoil him for regular kibble and figured this Natural Balance probably isn't very healthy, because they use it for treats at my obedience class.

He only throws up if he eats nothing all day. Then the next day he throws up bile in the morning.

Are these signs of liver problems? Since I read Leslie's story of her Shadow a couple of months ago, it has concerned me.

How much _should_ a 12 pound Hav eat?

After sitting here rather droopy for awhile, he just spent an hour playing with a new toy I got him. Seemed fine now.

Oh, he's always had spells of loose stools and needing back-side baths, which I guess is normal for Havs from what I read on here.

He's 22 months old. If he had something serious with liver going on, would it have showed up before now?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

An occasional butt bath isn't unusual, but it isn't normal to have to do those on a regular basis. If Tucker (or any Hav) is having many loose stools, it seems like it would be time to change foods.

I do not have veterinary training and his symptoms do seem to be beyond the norm. Picky eating isn't unusual, which is why I asked how many days he would go without eating. Most Havs will not go three days without eating, and then they will usually consume their kibble with vigor on that third day. I think you are wise to consider consulting your vet.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks, Kimberly....


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Sheri said:


> So, to try to make this shorter--he still won't eat it unless I put a little yogurt in it, or crumbled chicken on top. Even though I do that, he only eats a total of about 1/2 - 2/3 cup (including the little bits of meat I add) and the serving portion for his weight (12.5 pounds) is 1-1/2 cups. He doesn't feel like he's starving, but I don't see how he can be getting enough to eat.


Hi Sheri! I am so sorry you are worried about Tucker. First, a big :hug: for both of you. I hope the vet visit will go well, to either point you in the right direction if there is a problem, or to give you reassurance if there is not a problem.

All I wanted to let you know was that my boys both don't eat what their bags of food recommend for a dog their weight - they never have - for any of the kibbles I've had them on.

Scout is 14.7 pounds and per day, he will eat 2/3 cup kibble total.
Lincoln is 18 pounds and per day, he will eat 3/4 cup kibble total. 
They both get about 1-2 tsp shredded chicken with dinner, and a small chewie after breakfast. Occasional treats.

They are both at very healthy weights - they are not overweight at all - I check them periodically by feeling their ribs and bellies when I stand over and behind them.

Neither of them are picky eaters. They gobble up their portions. Lincoln may refuse breakfast occasionally because he is too sleepy in the morning, so I give him most of his daily food at dinner.

I think if Tucker is consistently eating 1/2-2/3 cup kibble a day and he is not feeling underweight and bony to you, and his energy level seems normal, he really is getting enough food. Some kibbles are very high in calories. When I was doing research into new kibbles for Lincoln after we encountered allergy issues, I found that they range from 380-600 calories per cup! Human food (like chicken and rice, etc.) is about HALF as calorie dense as kibble, so a cup of cooked food is more like 200-250 calories a cup. I did a few months of homecooking and was amazed at the volume of homecooked food they were eating to maintain their weight (vs. the volume of kibble).

I hope this helps to reassure you a little bit until you can talk with your vet. Please keep us posted!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Sheri, I think it's a good idea for you to go to the vet if you are so worried, but I also wanted to reiterate what Jane said above. Kubrick has never eaten his full kibble portion. Of course, he gets some extra jerky throughout the day, but not enough to make up for what he's supposedly missing. I rotate him on different kibbles and he weighs 14.5lbs. On the Fromm's he's supposed to have 1.25 cups/per day and he only eats 3/4 - 1 cup/day. On the Innova Evo Small Bites (Red Meat) he's supposed to have around 1-1.25 cups/day as well and he actually only eats about 3/4 cups/day. Even if I put more down, he will only eat as much as he needs, which is about 3/4 cup. Of course there are days when we exercise more (like really long walks) so I give him a little more on those days (closer to what he's supposed to be eating). Sometimes he will eat it all, and sometimes he won't. Just something to keep in mind. Hope that's all it is with Tucker and that the vet visit will ease your mind. :hug:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Sheri- Maybe measure out exactly how much he eats for a few days. Every day measure it and put it down cause he may be eating more than you realize or he may be eating less. I have to agree with Lina though all my pups don't eat everything on their plate. I was even nervous with switching Belle over to raw. Dora can be a hog and eat everything and once with raw and then she gets sick (she will go and steal belle's) Where as Belle always just eats what she needs and walks away. I think she just knows mom provides food every day and it is going to be there. 

On occasion, Dash will skip a meal. If he doesnt like what I mix in. I mix in a little food to spruce up the kibble. I do tend to pick high energy kibbles since none of my dogs are overweight. I mix in a little brown rice and meat. I came home and didn't have anything left and I just used a can of dog food. Dash wouldn't eat that night. He was quite the eater the next day when we were back to normal. I would say after you do this for a few days and after you decide to go for a bile test if you do that route. I would then consider switching cause bile and too many butt washes sounds like the food may not be what he agrees with.


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Havee eats 2/3 cup total in 2 meals (1/3 c each meal). That is less than what the bag says. We add less than 1T. of soft food, 100% chicken, to his kibble every meal. He gobbles it up usually. There is an occasional hungar srike that he pulls for 1 of those meals a day. He's been a steady 12.5 lbs. now for about 1 year. He does get a few treats during the day, but not many.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Let us know what the vet says.
I think that the portions listed on the kibble bags are more than what a Hav typically needs unless they are REALLY active. Sedona weighs almost 17 lbs and she gets about 2/3 of a cup per day with a bit of canned mixed in. McKenna weighs about 11 lbs and she gets 1/2 cup per day with a a bit of canned mixed in. My Sheltie weighs 29 lbs and gets a cup per day with the canned mixed in. I once felt like I wasn't feeding them enough and started following the guidelines on the bag and they bulked up quick! They were getting fat so I backed off to the amounts listed above and they are fine. They get a treat when I leave for work but that's about it for the day.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Gracie only eats about 1/2 cup of kibble a day..but, the Taste of the Wild does have smaller serving sizes...1/2 cup is in the range for an adult hav her size. I actually heap the cups, so she probably gets a little more...
I have found if she eats too much, her stools are soft. She is growing and gaining, so I am not worried. 
However, if I put more food down, she would probably eat it...she is a food devil...and eats anything and everything my girls accidentally leave somewhere. 
Maybe you could try the Taste of the Wild and see if he likes it, mainly because he would have to eat much less then the other foods to meet his daily requirement.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Thank you all so much. My vet will open in a few minutes and I'll be calling for an appointment. 

Amanda, I have exactly measured out Tucker's food for the last two weeks. I know he eats only 1/2 - 2/3 cups regularly. Jane and all, I am SO VERY reassured to read that so many of your dogs don't eat as much as the food bags say!! I had no idea!

Karla, I've tried Taste of the Wild, Evo, Solid Gold Wee Bites, and about three other highly evaluated foods. Most of them I tried for at least 5 days before switching. Once I filled 5 plates with a little of each, and the only one he'd eat was the Royal Canin. Of course, it was bottom of the list of good kibble! He wouldn't even taste the rest.

This seemed to become a problem when I took him off Nutro Ultra, which he ate pretty well. But, after reading of the problems with that food pointed out on this Forum, I switched. He'd not done well since then.

Ugh! Just had to give him another backside bath because of soft stool stuck in his tail feathers.

Just made an appointment with the vet. We go in Saturday. In the meantime, I'll try to not panic--knowing how little your Havs eat really is reassuring!

Thank you all so much. I appreciate you all!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Jane said:


> I think if Tucker is consistently eating 1/2-2/3 cup kibble a day and he is not feeling underweight and bony to you, and his energy level seems normal, he really is getting enough food. Some kibbles are very high in calories.


Good points, Jane!

Sheri, I really hope you aren't worrying. And to answer your question above about serious liver problems, no, a dog can go a while before any symptoms show up. That does NOT mean that Tucker has any liver disease though. In addition, there are many liver conditions that are completely managable by diet.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Sheri, if I ask myself the question, "Should I take the dog to the vet", the answer has always been get in the car and go. Even if it's to ease my mind, it's worth it.


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

Sheri-
hope all goes well at the vet's. Just wanted to add that 1/2 - 3/4 per day is about all my havs eat, too. The loose stools could be from changing foods. Dogs will get very picky if offered too many choices. My vet suggested I pick one food and stick to it. Rico was always the pickiest eater and would hold out for a day or so waiting for something better to come along. Those biscuits and treats he ate all day long added up to a satisfying amount of food! We frequently forget to add in the treats to their daily total.

It wasn't until Lucy arrived that Rico finally settled to eating just one type of food, Lucy's. They now both eat kibble and don't give me nearly as much trouble.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Hi Sheri,
Did you get Tucker into the vet yet? Wondering how he is doing today? 

Once I started putting a little treat on my havs food, they would not eat it with out the toppings My two eat wet better than kibble. I think they go though periods were they get tried of their food, if my two don't eat good I will make some homecooked food of beef, rice or potatoe, veg. and solid gold supplement. They eat twice a day about 1/3 cup - 1/2 cup. and will snack on kibble a little. They are not over weight, Casper is 11.5 and Missy is 10.5.

If it was me, taking Tucker to the vet, I would ask him to do a blood work up on the liver and kidney functions. 

I really hope he is really better.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

iluvhavs said:


> Sheri-
> hope all goes well at the vet's. Just wanted to add that 1/2 - 3/4 per day is about all my havs eat, too. The loose stools could be from changing foods. Dogs will get very picky if offered too many choices. My vet suggested I pick one food and stick to it. Rico was always the pickiest eater and would hold out for a day or so waiting for something better to come along. Those biscuits and treats he ate all day long added up to a satisfying amount of food! We frequently forget to add in the treats to their daily total.
> 
> It wasn't until Lucy arrived that Rico finally settled to eating just one type of food, Lucy's. They now both eat kibble and don't give me nearly as much trouble.


I completely agree with the above quote. I cannot tell you the problems we had with our two picky eaters. Finally I just decided on a healthy food (Evo Small bites chicken) and left it down. They didn't eat for 3 days and threw up bile. After the 3rd day they started eating. Now I demand feed....just keep food in their dish and they eat when they want. I can feel ribs but not too much. I couldn't tell you how much they eat and as long as they are active, etc., I don't care. I know that changing and trying different foods gave Vinny loose stools, and I think it definitely made them pickier.
Having said that, I think you definitely need to rule out something physical at the vets first. A bile acid and kidney test would be helpful.
Good luck and please don't fret. (easier said that done). I will be anxious to hear the results of the vet visit.
hugs
Carole


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks, everyone.

The vet appointment is for Saturday.

The first few posts of mine tell what I'd been doing with Tucker's food. I had not been switching him around except for getting him off Nutro Ultra which has bad results for people on this Forum and others.

He's always had occasional loose stools, no matter how long he was on a particular brand. I have wondered if it has to do with how much he's eating that day.

Carole, wow, 3 days without eating?! How did you manage to not worry?! That is about how long Tucker went before I started feeding him chicken and rice, which he liked a lot, but still had loose stools on. I didn't do that for more than 3-4 days, though, because I knew he could become used to it and only eat the good stuff!

Since reading about everyone's smaller amounts their Havs are eating, I've felt much better. Tucker ate fine yesterday considering that information. All through this he seems to feel fine, except the other night he seemed pretty droopy for a couple of hours. And, when I found the upchuck after returning home--I suppose it _could_ have been from the cat...it's hard to tell from the evidence.

Anyway, since reading on this Forum about the health problems that Havs are apparently prone to, (and I had thought they were one of the _healthiest_ breeds of dogs, from my research prior to getting Tucker,) I'm sure going to talk to the vet about the liver and blood work. Reading about Leslie's dog Shadow, and Marj's (I think) scare, and other's bad liver tests, I'm going to have to check into that for my peace of mind.

Well, he just scarfed up the 1/4 cup of kibble with a teaspoon of yogurt mixed in. (I was told by various folks and read here that yogurt is good for the digestive system.) It just seems like 1/4 cup is way too little--that is why I feel so much better after reading what is normal for the Havs on here. He then eats about 1/3-1/2 cup of kibble for supper.

You guys are all so helpful, and it is so comforting to have other people to bounce ideas and questions off of!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Sheri said:


> Anyway, since reading on this Forum about the health problems that Havs are apparently prone to, (and I had thought they were one of the _healthiest_ breeds of dogs, from my research prior to getting Tucker,) I'm sure going to talk to the vet about the liver and blood work.


In general, they are a pretty healthy breed, Sheri. You are just an active member of a forum where people share all their experiences, and when you are part of a group like this, you see a lot of the negatives too. After a while, you don't share as many of the "oh, look how cute he is", because those are _every_ day occurances; however, you (general "you") will tend to post more about your worries and/or concerns in things you see that don't seem right, hoping to get a collective response to narrow down what is causing the difference... just like you did.

By the way, in regard to the yogurt, make sure it is one with active cultures. Most of the higher quality plain yogurts (Mountain High, Stoneyfield, Fage, etc.) have active cultures, but they need to have been kept refrigerated and stored correctly.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks for the yogurt info, I did know that. Yeah, I am using an organic plain yogurt with live cultures.

Not sure what you mean about "storing correctly," though.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I figured you knew, just posting it for others who may read this and think that their strawberry Yoplait will work. LOL

By storing correctly, I mean that it needs to be kept at the correct temperature at all times. There was an article about a year ago (maybe two years now) about how many yogurts that were touted to have active cultures didn't even have any active cultures because they had been too warm at some point in the process of being shipped to the stores or put on the shelves of the stores. Of course, we won't know if this is the case, but it keeps me from going to a low end store when I need good yogurt. It would be the same thing at home - that they cannot be left out on the counter for any length of time.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Kimberly, Okay, thanks.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*bile and such*

My dogs go through spells where they won't eat much, especially Daisy. Now that they are on diets...I want Riki back to 12 pounds where he was two years ago and Daisy back to nine (meaning they both need to go down two pounds), they are only eating once a day and boy are they eating!

Once Riki wouldn't eat, had really loose stools...turns out he had eaten some stuffing out of a pillow. They did an xray and the vet figured it out.

Riki often has bile in the mornings, I think he goes outside and eats grass and sometimes he just does.

Good luck with the vet. Hopefully it is just one of those things that we go through.

My dogs never loved kibble and would only eat a bite or two even when really hungry. If anyone has given them people food, it takes days for them to eat their dog food again.

They like their raw food, but oh people food. I told everyone at Christmas not to dare give them anything...especially ham or turkey.


----------



## maria v (Oct 31, 2007)

Hi:
I am not sure if I am reading this well, but it seems that everything started soon after the change in food. It also seems that since he is not eating well he is less energetic?
I would spoil him and see how he reacts eating what he likes to eat and see what happens to his bowel movements once he starts eating.
I know somewhere I spoiled my Dusty and he basically willnot eat his dry food unless I spike it with something!!
If he start eating you have additional info for the vet
Good luck!
Maria V


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I know I'm really bad for doing this, but I free feed Gryff. I put some kibble in his bowl in the morning. Sometimes he eats all of it, sometimes he will eat it later in the afternoon, other times, it's still there the next day. Sooner or later, he eats it. He only eats kibble if he's hungry. However, he will eat anything that is passed to him under the table by my sneaky husband and son!

I am curious what the vet has to say. I hope everything is okay.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Well, we just got back from the vet's. She agreed that something isn't right, I'm not being paranoid. She said his GI tract is a little inflamed, but doesn't actually hurt him, so that is good. His temp is fine, she'd like to see a little more weight on him, but he isn't bad, (he weighed 12.4 pnds.) She did a full CBC on him to check everything, and depending on the results of that we'll see what the next step is. I take in a stool sample Monday (lab is closed today, and they have to send out to another facility off-island for full evaluation,) to look for giarhdia (sp?). 

I think his hair is losing some of its luster, and maybe even thinning a bit. But, he's 22 months, maybe that is related to a coat-blowing symptom?

Anyway, I'm glad to be starting on trying to get answers. Tucker was such a good boy having his blood drawn! The vet pulled out this big set of electric clippers--gasp!!--and I asked her if she HAD to clip him? (On his chest!) She said she could try without, but if she hurt him it wouldn't be her fault...I said, please try, anyway. If you can't get it, then clip him if you have to.

He was perfectly still as the vet-tech held him! He was such good boy! The vet-tech wanted to give him a goody, but the vet didn't want him to have anything different than normal until we get something figured out. I should get the lab reports on the blood Monday.

Tucker is Tuckered out!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Oh, Sheri, I'm so glad the appointment went well in the sense that your vet took your concerns seriously and that Tucker was able to withstand having his blood drawn, poor baby! I hope that the tests will yield useful information and that your vet will know just the right course of action to recommend. 

:hug: to you and Tucker!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Sheri, I hope that the vet will give you some answers soon! Poor Tucker, I think he deserves a treat from you today.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Oh Sheri! :hug: I had no idea that Tucker wasn't feeling well! 
I'm so sorry that you've been worrying about the poor little guy and I hope that the test results come back soon so that you know what the problem is.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

:hug: Sheri, the waiting part is the hardest. I hope you get all the answers on Monday so you can get Tucker back to feelining like himself again.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Lol, he looks so cute laying there all tuckered out!
Carole
xxoox


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Blood work came back today, ALL NORMAL!!! Yes!!! I don't have the numbers except for the ALT which I specifically asked for. It was 55, which I think is good. The vet said it was. (Does anyone here know what the range is?) I'll go in to get a copy to keep for my records in a day or two. His Giarhdia won't be done until Wednesday.

I am SO relieved!! If it is Giarhdia I know it is treatable. If he doesn't have that either, then I guess I'll play with dog food until I find the best option is to try to get his stools firm and get him eating better.

Whew! I could cry!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

:whoo: Sheri :whoo:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Sheri, I'm so glad to hear this! I hope you figure out Tucker's food soon!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Sheri, that is great news! I am so relieved! :whoo:

I'm so glad that you can have peace of mind now! Give that sweet boy a hug for me! :hug:


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Yea! You probably have a picky eater with a sensitive tummy. That is such a relief! 
I did have to wait the 3 days for mine to eat but they are healthy and now they eat when they are hungry. How was his weight?
Carole


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

He had dropped a smidge, weight 12.4 pounds. The vet said she'd like to see a bit more weight on him, but he wasn't bad. 

If he doesn't have giarhdia I'll start the long process of trial and error with some better foods. I don't look forward to that, (little stinker!) but that is a whole lot better than what I was becoming afraid of!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Absolutely Sheri! Either way it's fixable! He is just so doggone cute!!
Carole


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Just an update on my stinker of a pup!

This week he has eaten a total of 1/2 cup of kibble a day!!! I have to mix in a bit of meat to get him to eat it, but I'm SO thankful!!! I'm nearly turning cartwheels! This lack of appetite and back-side baths has gone on for 3 months, and finally he's eating! This week he's had a lot more energy, too--it's obvious he's got calories to burn.

I have been feeding him Nature's Variety kibble *with* grain, because I decided that maybe he was an odd duck and needed grains, since he seemed to go downhill once I had cut out the grains, (hindsight.) And, I had a bag of NV raw medallions which I didn't want to throw out, but he wouldn't eat raw. So, I've been barely cooking a half medallion, chopping in up and mixing it in with the kibble, twice a day, and he's been eating it for three days now! (I've been fixing it this way for a couple of weeks, and don't know why he's eating it now, but, whatever!)

I've also been adding digestive enzymes this last few weeks, and wonder if that is helping, because his stools are finally a bit firm. (Not ideal, but, not bad, either.)
arty: :drum: :cheer2:

I'm SO relieved!!!

The vet couldn't find anything wrong, (after $500 in tests!) The only thing I can guess is that putting him onto the high grade, protein-only kibble threw his system off. Who knows? But I'm not changing anything to experiment now!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Glad to hear things are going better Sheri. I know they say the raw and kibble are digested differently so shouldn't be fed together (although I don't quite understand why being digested differently has to mean it's a bad thing) but it's one of the few ways I've gotten Tess to eat on a regular basis - and if it works, I'm sticking to it!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Jill in Mich said:


> Glad to hear things are going better Sheri. I know they say the raw and kibble are digested differently so shouldn't be fed together (although I don't quite understand why being digested differently has to mean it's a bad thing) but it's one of the few ways I've gotten Tess to eat on a regular basis - and if it works, I'm sticking to it!


Jill, thanks. I've read on here that one shouldn't feed raw with kibble, and that I why I cook the 1/2-medallion first. I just don't cook it until it's rubber, but the pink is gone. Hopefully that isn't harmful, because it is what is working, and I don't dare change now!

Once this bag of Raw is gone I plan on trying a canned food to add a spoonful of instead.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*perhaps Tucker is a gourmet!*

I have given away many bags of dog food and treats to friends with labs...stuff my dogs just would not touch even after a day or two. Mine aren't eating at all today after their bacon and chicken they had at a party yesterday. It will be another day before they are hungry enough to eat anything but raw.

I'm going every other month to the best kibble because the raw is just so expensive. I thought it was good to have a little variety and the Orijen is a very good food. But let them get near any people food, and they just won't touch it.

Yeah Tucker, glad you are feeling well. And there are some havvies who are piggies too!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Sheri, I'm so glad to read your good news! Hooray! You must be so relieved. Keep up whatever you are doing! If he has energy to burn, that is a great sign! :whoo:


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Sheri, glad that he's finally improving! I know how stressful that can be.
Gina


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Sheri, I'm glad to hear he is eating well and doing better overall.


----------

